

Wuala out of business? - LMRZZ

I&#x27;ve just received an email as a customer of theri service that says you cannot buy new storage as of today.
Also by the 15th of Nov.2015 all data stored will be deleted.<p>I guess I saw it coming as I was aware there was no advertising and not much sales&#x2F;promotion and dynamics from them... 
:-(
it&#x27;s a shame... now I have to find another secure provider and vet it and install all the clients in all my devices etc.<p>Even in the cloud era a &quot;simple&quot; service failing can be a major pain, hey? ;)<p>any news out there on this?
thanks
======
LMRZZ
[https://www.wuala.com/](https://www.wuala.com/)

